# Did Giant change geometry for US TCR comps?



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

I see that on the AUS site, the small is a 46.5cm st. The US site list 44cm st(which is the same as 03 and 04). Also, did the chainstay and wheelbase lengthen for 05?

TIA


----------



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

*Yes and no*

For '05 the TCRs have slight (0.7 mm on Large) longer chain stays, I think to facilitate a triple chaing ring. The '05 Advanced actually has even shorter chain stays than the '04 TCR and Teams.

I believe I read a CyclingNews review that said that Giant introduced some intermediate sizes for '05, for that market I think. A ML would correspond to the new dimension you see.

Andrew


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

AndrewL said:


> For '05 the TCRs have slight (0.7 mm on Large) longer chain stays, I think to facilitate a triple chaing ring. The '05 Advanced actually has even shorter chain stays than the '04 TCR and Teams.
> 
> I believe I read a CyclingNews review that said that Giant introduced some intermediate sizes for '05, for that market I think. A ML would correspond to the new dimension you see.
> 
> Andrew


I'm actually referring to the geometry on a small size frame.
I know about the ML, it is, well, a medium large. a medium is 50cm, a ML is a few more cm.

if you look at the geometry for both US and AUS sites, you'll see what i mean.
BTW, i think it is 7mm change, not .7mm=~ width of 10 human hairs.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

rensho said:


> BTW, i think it is 7mm change, not .7mm=~ width of 10 human hairs.


Perhaps you meant to write that in reverse. 7mm is more than a 1/4". Those would be some rather large hairs


----------



## super v (Jan 30, 2005)

*The Advanced is different!*

The 2005 Advanced Frames are slightly different. The seat tube angles are .5 degrees more slack. and some seat tubes are longer. The small frame seems more different the the other sizes-----46.5 seat tube compared to 44 on the tcr composite and 1.1 cm longer head tube. All Advanced frames seem to be just a touch less sloping and taller. Hmmmm.


----------

